
Seeing things: Researchers teach computers to recognize objects - tocomment
http://www.physorg.com/news174646349.html
======
tocomment
Anyone know how to get the paper for this? It sounds really interesting. Is it
really new?

Also I just finished reading "On Intelligence" by Hawkins. This really reminds
me of how he thinks the brain works: looking at things in a sequence and
predicting what comes next.

